# Formica Counter and Drop In Help



## avimia (Apr 29, 2007)

Hello folks,

New to this forum and so far it looks very helpful. I hope you experts out there can help me with this one.

Doing a new kitchen which shows typical cabinets with FORMICA countertops. The kitchen sink is a single basin "farm" (apron) sink which is about 35" wide. 

The problem I'm trying to solve is the concern of those edges (seams) of the formica where the sink drops in. Generally, I have seen these apron sinks sit in an "undermount" position and used with granite countertops, so there's no seam problems there. But, in this instance, I'm looking for solutions how to make this work.

Thanks,
avi


----------



## DesPro (Nov 2, 2006)

When you say "drop in" , I'm assuming the sink in question is a self rimming sink. The only "drop in " farm sink (or apron sink) I have ever come across is from IKEA. If this is the sink you are using , I don't see where getting a seal to your laminate would be any different than if you were using a drop in cast iron sink.


----------



## avimia (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Des,

Ah! I am seeing the difference there now. I forgot about some apron sinks having the lip on them. 

I think the real problem I am sort of stuck on is, the particular sink to go in the counter does not have a lip on it. This particular sink was chosen because it's single bowl and so large (one of the few on the market that is so large). 

(sorry, I would put photos in of this sink, but this forum doesn't let me post external urls until I have "made 15 posts" (geez)!


So, in this instance, I need to find an ingenious way to put that sink in with the formica sinks.

thanks,
avi


----------



## avimia (Apr 29, 2007)

If it helps any, this particular sink is Whitehaus brand. You can see it if you go to ebay and put in this item #260089244896.

Thanks,
avi


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

I did an undermount slate sink in Formica once and this is how I solved some of your issues. 
The countertop sink "opening" has to be cut & edged like any other Formica installation.
I built a "sink stand" inside the sinkbase that the sink sat on. It was supported all the way thru to the floor so I wasn't relying on the strength/weakness of the cab floor.
Underneath I made wood blocks that screwed to the underside of the countertop and ran along side of the sink to keep it from moving laterally.
Obviously, cutouts were made in the sink stand to allow for plumbing and storage space was lost under the sink.
But it worked!!! and is still working 3 years later!!!
Hope this helps:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Are you making these Formica counter tops? If it was me, I would be having them built for us by one of our regular Formica fabricators, I would let them template it and install finished ends on those openings and it's all but over will at that point.


----------



## DesPro (Nov 2, 2006)

Ok. So you want to use an under mount sink and have the top sink edge come flush with the laminate ? 

If this is the case, my first concern would be the "trueness" of the sink edge plane and getting it perfectly flush. The second problem I see is the actual sink edge will not be a perfect 90 degree but have a slight radius on the top edge allowing a gap. Even with the cut out edged laminated and caulked there is still the potential for water damage.

Quite honestly I think this application will be a future problem. Unless the sink manufacturer offers alternate mounting techniques I would probably stay away from this one or have the customer choose another sink.


----------

